

The startup pitch generatr. - shabda
http://startuppitch.appspot.com/

======
redorb
I think the ideas are good, now for the execution. As the years go by (only 23
of them) - I find people can make an average idea fabulous; although the wrong
people can make a good idea bad;

------
chrisbroadfoot
| p2p IM infrastructure that leverages the basic human need to connect.

I think that might have been done.

------
icky
> p2p IM Firefox extension that leverages a collapsing IP regime.

Sounds reasonable. :)

~~~
shabda
> Sounds reasonable. :) Isn't this scary?

~~~
mixmax
Tells you how much an idea is worth, and how much is execution.

